# 80 years of pigeons on the grass



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

While ripping my CDs of Virgil Thomson's "Four Saints in Three Acts" just now, I did a Google search on the opera and found out from Wikipedia that the first performance was in Hartford, Connecticut on 7 February 1934, so I missed the anniversary by two days, alas.  It opened on Broadway on 20 February 1934.


----------

